# Almost pregnant and alone



## Na Na (May 8, 2012)

My husband and I have had basically the same argument on and off for the last year. He says I am not appreciative of him at all and I do nothing nice for him. I always tell him I will do better but I never really understood what he even meant by that. I am either at home or work and my husband and son are my whole life. The other night I came home to him mowing the grass and drinking a beer. Not a real big deal but I some *****y things to him just because I was tired and stressed. He told me later that night that he was going to leave be ause I am never going to change. And while we were having this horrible talk about separation I finally realized what he has been so upset over for so long. Oh, by the way, we just found out I am pregnant. He hasn't left yet but I am terrified he is going to. I'll admit I have quit doing the small little things for him I'll used to do but I still love him and don't want him to leave. He's afraid we will just be in this same position again and might as well just end it now. I don't know how to make him see that I do finally get it and I will quit neglecting us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps it's time to see a marriage counselor and read some relationship help books. I really think _The Five Love Languages_ by Gary Chapman would be helpful at this point. Your relationship will not improve on it's on. It's going to take both of you working on it.


----------



## Na Na (May 8, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Perhaps it's time to see a marriage counselor and read some relationship help books. I really think _The Five Love Languages_ by Gary Chapman would be helpful at this point. Your relationship will not improve on it's on. It's going to take both of you working on it.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Na Na (May 8, 2012)

I have suggested that but he says i will never change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So you are pregnant. I was confused by the title. 

Your situation sounds frustrating and sad  Sorry you are here. But take care of you and your baby!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Na Na said:


> I have suggested that but he says i will never change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How many times have you promised to change?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Conrad said:


> How many times have you promised to change?


Perhaps she isn't the only one who needs to change. He's the one avoiding marriage counseling. Even if he doesn't want to go to counseling, you can go alone. It will be beneficial to you.


----------



## Na Na (May 8, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Perhaps she isn't the only one who needs to change. He's the one avoiding marriage counseling. Even if he doesn't want to go to counseling, you can go alone. It will be beneficial to you.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Na Na (May 8, 2012)

I am pregnant. This morning he said he is willing to give it a chance because he doesn't really want to leave but he just wants to be appreciated. I do appreciate him but I'm not always good at showing it. I have looked at that book from the earlier reply and it does seem helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

